# Philips wants to ban Wii and Wii U in America



## ResleyZ (May 15, 2014)

According to a recent filled suit, Philips wants to ban both the Wii and Wii U in America. They also want to ban the ability to import and export these devices.

This is because there would be two patents that Nintendo has potentially infringed upon deliberately. According to Philips, Nintendo is aware of the patent, but has not been willing to take a license, and thus keep violating it.

The first patent that is infringed, is about a way to follow a person's body, and use this as a way to input the actions in a 'virtual reality'.

The second patent is regarding a mobile device, which has the possibilty to 'point', and is connected to a camera and allows this device to control another device based on movements. This would mean that the Wii and Wii U controllers infringe this patent.

Philips is ultimately looking for a ban of both the Wii and Wii U in America and money back for the damages. How much Philips is asking is currently unknown.

This would mean the Wii U, which already isn't doing very well, might get banned in America, thus making it impossible to have this device really succeed.

What suprises me even more, is that while Philips is a Dutch companion, they only want the ban in America, and not in other countries. It is unknown if this will be changed or not.

Source: Nu.nl (Dutch news site) and the filled suit itself.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2014)

here we go again......


----------



## Taleweaver (May 15, 2014)

Lol...and I JUST bought me a new wake up light from those guys. 

On a more serious note: international users probably won't know it, but nu.nl isn't a proper news site. While they're not exactly bringing rumours as facts, it takes some fine reading to separate what is actually going on from the often sensational headlines. So I wouldn't worry about it. Most likely, the guys from philips reading it probably scratch their head and wonder how what they said somehow got understood as them wanting to ban the wii and wiiu in America (yeah...nintendo is in the knowing since 2011...so philips is only 5 years late in letting them know that their wii uses a patent of theirs???).


----------



## Jayro (May 15, 2014)

Oh fuck off Philips, you had your chance with the CDi, and you blew it. Go cry in someone else's milk.


----------



## Qtis (May 15, 2014)

Surprised to see the reaction here. Nintendo is known for going lengths to avoid paying licensing fees. That's the reason why we're stuck without BluRay support and whatnot on Nintendo consoles.

Probably going to be a trial and payments of some kind to Phillips if the claim is valid. I highly doubt the import and sales of the console would be banned, especially with the veto option of the us president.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> What suprises me even more, is that while Philips is a Dutch companion, they only want the ban in America, and not in other countries. It is unknown if this will be changed or not.


Maybe the patent is too vague and undefined and they only have the patent in the US because the US patent office allows the patenting of vague ideas. European patent offices have way stricter criteria so it's entirely possible Philips only has a patent in the US and can only demand a ban there. 


EDIT: "Philips bans Wii U in North America; no impact on sales"


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2014)

sony or maybe m$ put Philips up to this


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2014)

Good on Philips I say, if Nintendo actually had some creativity in their divisions maybe they wouldn't need to steal other innocent companies ideas all the time. Philips should team up with Activision who had their ideas ripped off by Nintendo too and bury this scum forever!


----------



## reprep (May 15, 2014)

claims are very generic. "a way to follow a person's body, and use this as a way to input the actions in a 'virtual reality"

all 3 major consoles and a lot of electronic equipment infringe this patent if philips' claims are right.

nothing will come out of court.


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2014)

reprep said:


> claims are very generic. "a way to follow a person's body, and use this as a way to input the actions in a 'virtual reality"
> 
> all 3 major consoles and a lot of electronic equipment infringe this patent if philips' claims are right.
> 
> nothing will come out of court.


That's what I was thinking too, most Notably with the Xbox One's Kinect. It seems really weird to be going after the Wii U when the Kinect seems to follow that line better, unless Microsoft developed it in a way that doesn't follow the line of reasoning Phillips has or something.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (May 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> That's what I was thinking too, most Notably with the Xbox One's Kinect. It seems really weird to be going after the Wii U when the Kinect seems to follow that line better, unless Microsoft developed it in a way that doesn't follow the line of reasoning Phillips has or something.


I though something along these lines


> The first patent that is infringed, is about a way to follow a person's body, and use this as a way to input the actions in a 'virtual reality'


This is the idea of Kinect and PS4 improved move system (I think that the Move on PS3 doesn't actually track the person holding the Move controller, it tracks only the light on the move controller). The Wii/Wii U doesn't follow a person's body and use it to input data onto a virtual reality.



> The second patent is regarding a mobile device, which has the possibilty to 'point', and is connected to a camera and allows this device to control another device based on movements. This would mean that the Wii and Wii U controllers infringe this patent.


This is the idea of PS Move system (both on PS3 and PS4) and on some Kinect acessories from the X360.
The Wii and Wii U actually doesn't have a camera system to control devices based on movements.

I think that the "news" is actually a satirical take on patent infringement lawsuits that companies have lost to Nintendo (where in those case the vague patents actually did had their similarities with the Wii/WiiU/DS/3DS gimmicks, but still, way too vague).


----------



## ResleyZ (May 15, 2014)

reprep said:


> claims are very generic. "a way to follow a person's body, and use this as a way to input the actions in a 'virtual reality".
> All 3 major consoles and a lot of electronic equipment infringe this patent if philips' claims are right.
> Nothing will come out of court.


 
That's how I interpreted it, not saying this was the actual claim. 

The patents that are being infringed are pretty well documented, but still very generic. This is the patent regarding the control of a device using your body, and this is the patent for controlling a device using a 'pointer'. These are actually pretty interesting to read if you want to know how they documented it.





Tomy Sakazaki said:


> I think that the "news" is actually a satirical take on patent infringement lawsuits that companies have lost to Nintendo (where in those case the vague patents actually did had their similarities with the Wii/WiiU/DS/3DS gimmicks, but still, way too vague).


Except it isn't.

It also isn't a promotion stunt so people will think something like this: "Oh noez. Wii U gon b bannd. Better get 1 lel. #Fckthesystem"


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

Philips sure has lazy lawyers.... ban the Wii? why not do it like 6 years ago? when it was still relevant


----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2014)

On the bright side, this really wouldn't change the Wii U's sales either way.



Qtis said:


> I highly doubt the import and sales of the console would be banned, especially with the veto option of the us president.


 

The veto power is for acts of Congress, not court rulings. I don't think the President would have any say in this... or any reason to care, for that matter.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2014)

this is their plan get rid of nintendo so they can release the cd-i 2. as long as nintendo are around they won't succeed


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 15, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> sony or maybe m$ put Philips up to this



Really? The Wii U is not even a threat.


----------



## Sheimi (May 15, 2014)

Ban the wii?   You tried with the CDi and you didn't get far. Go cry somewhere else Phillips.

Typing on mobile is a pain. Waiting five years to file a lawsuit and don't file it right away. If a "camera", then Sony and Microsoft has violated that patent. I don't know how would a "Camera" be defined in court.

Ban the Wii/WiiU in North America and ban imports. It won't happen at all. Wasn't there a similar case?


----------



## loco365 (May 15, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Philips sure has lazy lawyers.... ban the Wii? why not do it like 6 years ago? when it was still relevant


 
Pretty much this. They're so late even the cows came home first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> EDIT: "Philips bans Wii U in North America; no impact on sales"


 

This. ;O;O;O;




chavosaur said:


> That's what I was thinking too, most Notably with the Xbox One's Kinect. It seems really weird to be going after the Wii U when the Kinect seems to follow that line better, unless Microsoft developed it in a way that doesn't follow the line of reasoning Phillips has or something.


The reason they're going after Nin10doh only is probably because both Sony and Microsoft would just pay the licensing fees. This is happening because Nin10doh didn't, it's entirely their fault. I mean, they're a big company, they should know better. Granted, I think a majority of these patent-center lawsuits are dumb as fuck anyways and this sounds like a waste of time and money. 


To me it sounds like Philips is kicking poor Nin10doh while they're down ;O;


----------



## Arras (May 15, 2014)

Tomy Sakazaki said:


> I though something along these lines
> 
> This is the idea of Kinect and PS4 improved move system (I think that the Move on PS3 doesn't actually track the person holding the Move controller, it tracks only the light on the move controller). The Wii/Wii U doesn't follow a person's body and use it to input data onto a virtual reality.
> 
> ...


Actually, the Wii Remote partially works by having a built in infrared camera that looks for the sensor bar, then uses that information to calculate orientation/distance etc. On the other hand, the PS Move camera is not directly attached to the pointing device, so the patent certainly doesn't apply to that.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 15, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> Ban the wii?  You tried with the CDi and you didn't get far. Go cry somewhere else Phillips.
> 
> Typing on mobile is a pain. Waiting five years to file a lawsuit and don't file it right away. *If a "camera", then Sony and Microsoft has violated that patent. I don't know how would a "Camera" be defined in court.*
> 
> Ban the Wii/WiiU in North America and ban imports. It won't happen at all. Wasn't there a similar case?


 
You're right, because the sensor bar from the Wii is only sending some IR light to the Wiimote  Where is the camera involved there?


----------



## chrisrlink (May 15, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is their plan get rid of nintendo so they can *release the cd-i 2.* as long as nintendo are around they won't succeed


 
that there wanted me to projectile vomit the CD-i was one of the WORST game consoles (if you even call it that) Nintendo made a huge mistake lending out Mario and Legend of Zelda to them Nintendo was lucky Mario and Zelda were staple icons so It didn't Mutilate their name in closing I should have NEVER even emulated the CD-i out of curiosity


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> You're right, because the sensor bar from the Wii is only sending some IR light to the Wiimote  Where is the camera involved there?


There's a camera inside the Wiimote.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2014)

Oh my, it would seem Phillips is butthurt. Too bad their products have been piss poor. Those crazy Dutch bastards  Oh how I hope they die in a fire   They're upset the CD-i didn't take off.


----------



## Vipera (May 15, 2014)

I smell The Faces of Evil 2!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2014)

Vipera said:


> I smell The Faces of Evil 2!


 

That would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## ResleyZ (May 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh my, it would seem Phillips is butthurt. Too bad their products have been piss poor. Those crazy Dutch bastards  Oh how I hope they die in a fire  They're upset the CD-i didn't take off.


 
You do know that Philips is one of the most successful electronic company in the world right? They have a lot of decent products.

Dutch people and companies are just better than the rest


----------



## Arras (May 15, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> You're right, because the sensor bar from the Wii is only sending some IR light to the Wiimote  Where is the camera involved there?


Like Veho said, the camera is inside the Wiimote. The patent actually only covers devices where the camera is directly attached to the pointer/controller.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 15, 2014)

Guys...how about a compromise here?


I'm all for a global ban on the sales of the wii mini.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2014)

there's a camera in everything these days what are they going to do sue the world?


----------



## McHaggis (May 15, 2014)

Thread summary:

_Fanboys: Hey Philips, teh CD-i failed, therefore you have no right to sue anybody for your potential inventions because butthurt!_
_Haters: This is Nintendo's fault, they never pay any licensing fees to anyone!_

Seriously, you guys !  I doubt anyone in this thread saying anything along these lines has the legal expertise to pass judgement on either company without an in-depth view of the claims and defences that will eventually be put before a court.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> Thread summary:
> _Fanboys: Hey Philips, teh CD-i failed, therefore you have no right to sue anybody for your potential inventions because butthurt!_
> _Haters: This is Nintendo's fault, they never pay any licensing fees to anyone!_
> Seriously, you guys ! I doubt anyone in this thread saying anything along these lines has the legal expertise to pass judgement on either company without an in-depth view of the claims and defences that will eventually be put before a court.


 
I'm a lawyer. Philips is right. Nintendo is shit.
Ima going to play my vita


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> You do know that Philips is one of the most successful electronic company in the world right? They have a lot of decent products.


and what have they done lately? come to think of it i haven't seen a Philips product on the shelves of any popular store here in a long time...unless you count Philips head screwdrivers


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 15, 2014)

Uhh... Sony patented the Move before the WiiMote from what I've read, so...


----------



## DinohScene (May 15, 2014)

Phillips please.
Don't be like Apple, we don't want another Apple.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 15, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> and what have they done lately? come to think of it i haven't seen a Philips product on the shelves of any popular store here in a long time...unless you count Philips head screwdrivers


In Europe there are still plenty of Philips devices available.  Most popular are the smart TV's. But I also live in the same country Philips was made in, so that may help too. In my honest opinion, they make very decent stuff.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> unless you count Philips head screwdrivers


I always wondered if Henry Philips had something to do with the Dutch company


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2014)

Phillips, now the Apple of Europe.  This is why the patent system is broken, anyone can come up with vague claims and make it sound like something serious.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> There's a camera inside the Wiimote.


 

Never really thought about it... but yes, makes sense. How else would it detect the angle and position of the IR stuff.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2014)

Fuck me.

All the Nintenyearolds which are bringing up the CD-I in a smug way in this thread please go kill yourselves.

Its cringeworthy and embarrassing to read, seriously.


----------



## Judas18 (May 15, 2014)

How embarrassing. Personally I dislike Phillips, their TV's are mediocre at best. But the law is the law I guess.


----------



## GHANMI (May 15, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Philips sure has lazy lawyers.... ban the Wii? why not do it like 6 years ago? when it was still relevant


 
Because the patent (for the remote... and it mentions a "camera" by the way) was filed in 2009 and only accepted in September 2013, after being refused in lots of countries. They also were unusually persistent about it. As for the patent for the "virtual body tracking", it doesn't even apply to the Wiimote at all.
The drawing for the patent is priceless.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2014)

Judas18 said:


> How embarrassing. Personally I dislike Phillips, their TV's are mediocre at best. But the law is the law I guess.


 

As convoluted as the patent system is, but it ain't the first time someone tried to do this. Vague accusation is vague.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2014)

yeah Philips, good going
you should ban those lame videogames and bless the world with the CD-i Ü

they're probably suing nintendo because it's an easy target, I'd like to see them trying to sue Sony over the PS Move ( since on a loose interpretation it follows basically the same concept )
it'd be hilarious to see their asses being kicked by sony


----------



## Fat D (May 15, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Because the patent (for the remote... and it mentions a "camera" by the way) was filed in 2009


So basically Nintendo travelled back in time to infringe on the Philips patent two years before it was filed...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Because the patent (for the remote... and it mentions a "camera" by the way) was filed in 2009 and only accepted in September 2013, after being refused in lots of countries. They also were unusually persistent about it. As for the patent for the "virtual body tracking", it doesn't even apply to the Wiimote at all.
> The drawing for the patent is priceless.


how does that work then? Philips's patent was filled after the release of the Wiimote


----------



## GHANMI (May 15, 2014)

Fat D said:


> So basically Nintendo travelled back in time to infringe on the Philips patent two years before it was filed...


 
The other one, about the "virtual reality user detecting control device" or whatever (which really applies to the Kinect more than anything else... it's a diagram with just an idea, an arrow from "user position" to "camera" to "device"...) was applied in the late nineties.
if anything it would be invalidated by every IR sensor ever created


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2014)

I hope those sue-happy wankers go under. Or that they get counter-sued.


----------



## Shuji1987 (May 15, 2014)

Lol, nu.nl as source XD That's weak haha


----------



## Qtis (May 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> The veto power is for acts of Congress, not court rulings. I don't think the President would have any say in this... or any reason to care, for that matter.


 
In cases of banning products, the president can veto the ban. That's what happened with the Apple vs. Samsung bannings. Patent infringements are apparently another matter.



reprep said:


> claims are very generic. "a way to follow a person's body, and use this as a way to input the actions in a 'virtual reality"
> 
> all 3 major consoles and a lot of electronic equipment infringe this patent if philips' claims are right.
> 
> nothing will come out of court.


 
Except it's not infringement if they have an agreement. That's the nice thing about patents. You can use them as long as you compensate the owner


----------



## flo (May 15, 2014)

> their TV's are mediocre at best


 
I agree 

I always thought Nintendo is the leader in innovation and the creators of motion controlled gaming . Not true ?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2014)

Qtis said:


> In cases of banning products, the president can veto the ban. That's what happened with the Apple vs. Samsung bannings. Patent infringements are apparently another matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not infringement if they have an agreement. That's the nice thing about patents. You can use them as long as you compensate the owner


 

So....you're saying Nintendo is pretty much shit outta luck. They'd better have some good lawyers for this. Why haven't they done anything to resolve this?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 15, 2014)

flo said:


> I agree
> 
> I always thought Nintendo is the leader in innovation and the creators of motion controlled gaming . Not true ?


 
Motion controllers in gaming have been around for a while, Nintendo was just the first to focus an entire major console around the idea. For example, the PS Move was originally being worked on when the PS Eye camera for the PS2 was released, but because the technology was a bit more pricey back then they didn't do anything about it until later years.


----------



## Qtis (May 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So....you're saying Nintendo is pretty much shit outta luck. They'd better have some good lawyers for this. Why haven't they done anything to resolve this?


 
Ah, worded it a bit weird, but regardless. If they have infringed and it can be proved, they'll end up paying up. I highly doubt a court would start banning console sales, but the payments can be big. Say a $1 per console would already result at around $150 million-ish and that's not even talking about lawyer fees (probably both parties in case of a loss) and the actual penalties in case they are rewarded.

In case of the US, the patent law system is quite absurd in the sense that the end results depend a lot on the location of the court. Eastern Texas is one of the favoured locations in terms of patent trolls, since the courts tend to give more way for broad interpretations of patents (software and design patents being the worst in the sense that "same as patent X except with internet added" has been a successful patent used to win moneyz out of large corporations).

But, IANAL and do not live in the States.. Alas, I'm interested in the outcome, but it'll take years for any kind of injunction is set in place. At least if the judge has even a remote kind of sense in him/her.


----------



## joelv6 (May 15, 2014)

if this were true, then man this  guys are idiots


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2014)

joelv6 said:


> if this were true, then man this guys are idiots


 

Fine is likely, injunction not so much, why the US and not other countries is baffling. People would just form a black market anyway. Crazy Dutch bastards


----------



## VashTS (May 16, 2014)

this is really serious guys. nintendo is officially going out of business. they are going to announce this at e3. 

two abstract copyrights like this being infringed upon? that's some serious issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2014)

VashTS said:


> this is really serious guys. nintendo is officially going out of business. they are going to announce this at e3.
> 
> two abstract copyrights like this being infringed upon? that's some serious issues.


 

Oh I know, the game industry as we know it is going under. It'll be a domino effect.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2014)

VashTS said:


> this is really serious guys. nintendo is officially going out of business. they are going to announce this at e3.
> 
> two abstract copyrights like this being infringed upon? that's some serious issues.


There is the concept of death by a thousand cuts.

More to the point we do deal in news on patents, especially when they concern game consoles. Sucks that it has to come to us by way of the Dutch equivalent of the Huffington post but hey.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 16, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Because the patent (for the remote... and it mentions a "camera" by the way) was filed in 2009 and only accepted in September 2013, after being refused in lots of countries.



IOW, they're patent trolls. I hope they, and all of their ilk, eat a bag of dicks and die.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> There is the concept of death by a thousand cuts.
> 
> More to the point we do deal in news on patents, especially when they concern game consoles. Sucks that it has to come to us by way of the Dutch equivalent of the Huffington post but hey.


 

Nintendo had better hire some seriously tough lawyers for this.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2014)

the_randomizer have you been getting your drink on or something? That looks like some classic drunk foruming.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 16, 2014)

The first claim (ways to follow a person's body) is dubious.
The second claim (camera motion tracking) is so absurd that it'll probably get the first claim thrown out too.


----------



## CeeDee (May 16, 2014)

Hah! Banning Wii? You know how many people have those?
Wii U though, that'd be easy.


----------



## Judas18 (May 16, 2014)

I just don't understand why they left it so long to do anything about it. It really does seem a little desperate. Is it because there are so many better alternatives to their products at a similar price and now they're just being bitches?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2014)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Hah! Banning Wii? You know how many people have those?
> Wii U though, that'd be easy.


 

No console should be banned for a bunch of pussies desperate for a cash grab. The claim is so vague is can apply to most anything.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 16, 2014)

Shuji1987 said:


> Lol, nu.nl as source XD That's weak haha


A man's gotta work with what he has  
It was the first site I saw it on, so I just went with it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 16, 2014)

Philips might as well sue Sony and try to ban PS Move.


----------



## GHANMI (May 16, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Philips might as well sue Sony and try to ban PS Move.


 
In fact the second patent (tracking someone's body in a virtual reality, aka every ir sensor ever) doesn't even apply to the Wii, but would for the PS Move and Kinect.


----------



## pwsincd (May 16, 2014)

Closing the stable door after the horse has bolted .....  go get em philips ... lmfao


----------



## Arras (May 16, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> In fact the second patent (tracking someone's body in a virtual reality, aka every ir sensor ever) doesn't even apply to the Wii, but would for the PS Move and Kinect.


That's the first patent, not the second. Although the Wiimote mostly tracks it's own position in space and not necessarily the user's.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Philips might as well sue Sony and try to ban PS Move.


or kinect that has a camera in it i even think my air conditioner has a camera in it they better sue them too!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 16, 2014)

They waited about 6-7 years to do this and what about Kinect and Move? Bugger off Philips.

CD-i and the Mario/Zelda games shouldn't even exist.

Edit: This reminds me of Zenimax trying to sue Facebook to get that sweet ass money as "compensation" from Oculus Rift.


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2014)

Philips are fucking dumb.. they should try to get a share of the profit.....



they will have enough cash in the end to buy milk from they local supermarket...


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2014)

Flame said:


> Philips are fucking dumb.. they should try to get a share of the profit.....


 

What profit?

*Rimshot*


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2014)

FAST6191 - Nah, but thanks for asking. I haven't had booze money for a while, I was busy having private conversations, but that didn't go anywhere really. This lawsuit from Phillips, yeah, that's not gonna hold up in court at all, too vague if ya ask me.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 19, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Philips might as well sue Sony and try to ban PS Move.



Oh man, Mattel is probably in trouble as this could very well mean the Power Glove is infringing the patent.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2014)

Philips made games for the CD-i with Nintendo characters, the ball is in Nintendo's field, Philips is just trespassing on its area.


----------



## mkdms14 (May 19, 2014)

The original Wii has been out for several years and the WiiU is approaching its 2 year come this november.  Why is it we are now hearing about this?  If Philips really thought this was important they should of brought this up during the Wii's life cycle and not the start of the WiiU.  Next question why would nintendo allow something like this to happen?


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> The original Wii has been out for several years and the WiiU is approaching its 2 year come this november. Why is it we are now hearing about this? If Philips really thought this was important they should of brought this up during the Wii's life cycle and not the start of the WiiU. Next question why would nintendo allow something like this to happen?


 
No response from Nintendo, they are just out of fucks to give.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> No response from Nintendo, they are just out of fucks to give.


 

As they should, because Phillips is a company that need to be taught a lesson to not screw around.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> As they should, because Phillips is a company that need to be taught a lesson to not screw around.


 
I think they're bipolar.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> As they should, because Phillips is a company that need to be taught a lesson to not screw around.


 
I don't really understand your hate for Philips. I've heard nothing bad about them from people I know, and I have a good experience with their products and customer service. 

Can you please explain why you want Philips to fail so badly?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> I don't really understand your hate for Philips. I've heard nothing bad about them from people I know, and I have a good experience with their products and customer service.
> 
> Can you please explain why you want Philips to fail so badly?


 

Their entire attitude, their hellbent stance on wanting to ban a console in only the US. Damages I can see and could be justified, but banning a console in one country and only one country is unreasonable and absurd. The entire patent system is broken/FUBAR and easily abused in the US, that some company has the audacity to throw a claim with such ambiguity that can be interpreted as practically anything. The fact that they want to kill off the Wii U from ever succeeding. Yes, their patent may or may not have been violated, no one really knows for certain, because of how vague said patent is. Their TVs are of very poor quality, anyone can look this up, hell, they don't even make them in-house but outsource the TVs with only the Phillips name, so they're even poorer quality. Summary: Phillips is just another one of many who try to get some of the profits from Nintendo despite never having used said patents and decides to troll anyone who uses it. Patent trolling is a very childish way to react, and the fact they waited this long is just asinine. Tl;dr - They clearly have their panties in a bunch.

They way they're handling this is the reason I despise them, their consumer line of products are meh at best.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2014)

Not that I needed any extra reason but remind me not to hire many of the GBAtemp membership should I need people versed in the IP system. Such vitriol about.. not nothing but something that is "how it works in the real world".


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Their entire attitude, their hellbent stance on wanting to ban a console in only the US. Damages I can see and could be justified, but banning a console in one country and only one country is unreasonable and absurd.


This comes up every time there's a large lawsuit with large demands. It's a bargaining strategy, the starting position from which to haggle, they start off demanding a total ban and then settle for some sum in damages (or a percentage of the profit, but in this case a fixed fee would be a safer bet   ). It is common practice to start with an exaggerated penalty to leave yourself room to maneuver. As for why they are doing it in only one country, as I said before, I assume it's because only that country's patent office made it possible.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 20, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Nintendo's Wii infringes on Philips' remote control patents, UK court rules




> Nintendo’s Wii and Wii U game consoles infringe two Philips remote control patents, the England and Wales High Court ruled Friday.
> 
> Philips sued Nintendo in 2012, alleging the game consoles infringed three of its remote control patents. The court found one of those patents invalid, but ruled that the game consoles infringed amended versions of the other two patents.
> 
> ..The company also sued Nintendo over the same patents in Germany in 2012, in France in 2013 and last month in the U.S. District Court for the District of Delaware. In the latter case, Philips is seeking a ban on U.S. imports and sales of Wii and Wii U consoles. Those three cases are still pending.


 
The plot thickens.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 20, 2014)

Selling your own products don't work? Time to sue others!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Nintendo's Wii infringes on Philips' remote control patents, UK court rules
> 
> ...


 
Excellent.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Selling your own products don't work? Time to sue others!


I'm not a huge fan of such lawsuits since the idea of a _"remote"_ has been around for _way_ too long to even consider it an _"original"_ idea, but...







Yeah...


----------



## T Link7 (Jun 20, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Selling your own products don't work? Time to sue others!


 

I thought Philips was doing alright? I also love how many Nintendo fans are instantly demonizing Philips for this... so childish >.< Sometimes, I wish I wasn't a Nintendo fan myself  And my God, the amount of ''jokes'' involving the CDi games is astounding... real original, guys...

....DON'T LOOK AT MY LOCATION.


----------



## XDel (Jun 20, 2014)

Really?! Are they still upset because the CD-i flopped and because Nintendo backed out of the SNES CD expansion deal? 

I'm thinking if Phillips has such a moral and ethical stance about "money lost" then perhaps they should not have moved their factories down to Mexico and left my father and many others hanging.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 20, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> I thought Philips was doing alright? I also love how many Nintendo fans are instantly demonizing Philips for this... so childish >.< Sometimes, I wish I wasn't a Nintendo fan myself  And my God, the amount of ''jokes'' involving the CDi games is astounding... real original, guys...
> 
> ....DON'T LOOK AT MY LOCATION.


 
It's the truth in US, people would rather sue others to gain money than to work for money.

Somehow Philips forgot about the PS Eye, Kinect and all the others out there.


----------



## matpower (Jun 20, 2014)

Just a question, did Philips use the patent content(Controlling things via controller movement) in any product?


WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's the truth in US, people would rather sue others to gain money than to work for money.
> 
> Somehow Philips forgot about the PS Eye, Kinect and all the others out there.


tbh I think Philips is going after Ninty first because they(Wii and WiiU) are "weak" in sales(Well, not the Wii, but it isn't selling anymore now because newgen), there isn't a big impact if they win or lose, if they win, I am sure they will sue Sony or MS on a later date.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 20, 2014)

MuthaF*ck Philips up their Cheap Produced pieces of trash they call products 

They will always have a hateful place in my heart for soiling the Nin10doh brand with that abomination of CD-I garbage they tried to pull back in the day.....why couldn't they have gone outta business by now being only a memory of useless-ness forever.......


----------



## war2thegrave (Jun 21, 2014)

matpower said:


> Just a question, did Philips use the patent content(Controlling things via controller movement) in any product?
> 
> tbh I think Philips is going after Ninty first because they(Wii and WiiU) are "weak" in sales(Well, not the Wii, but it isn't selling anymore now because newgen), there isn't a big impact if they win or lose, if they win, I am sure they will sue Sony or MS on a later date.


 
It's more probable that microsoft and sony had licensed the technology from phillips.



Gaming4Ever said:


> MuthaF*ck Philips up their Cheap Produced pieces of trash they call products
> 
> They will always have a hateful place in my heart for soiling the Nin10doh brand with that abomination of CD-I garbage they tried to pull back in the day.....why couldn't they have gone outta business by now being only a memory of useless-ness forever.......


 
In reality, it was nintendo who soiled their own brand. 
It doesn't matter who made the games, if nintendo hadn't approved, the games wouldn't have existed.
Nintendo reviewed the games before release and said "Ok, that looks good enough".


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jun 21, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> I thought Philips was doing alright? I also love how many Nintendo fans are instantly demonizing Philips for this... so childish >.< Sometimes, I wish I wasn't a Nintendo fan myself  And my God, the amount of ''jokes'' involving the CDi games is astounding... real original, guys...
> 
> ....DON'T LOOK AT MY LOCATION.





Gaming4Ever said:


> MuthaF*ck Philips up their Cheap Produced pieces of trash they call products
> 
> They will always have a hateful place in my heart for soiling the Nin10doh brand with that abomination of CD-I garbage they tried to pull back in the day.....why couldn't they have gone outta business by now being only a memory of useless-ness forever.......



You are are right T Link7, they are still butthurt.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 21, 2014)

TheCasketMan said:


> You are are right T Link7, they are still butthurt.


 

It hurts because i actually care for the Games,Developers and Gamers that love this Medium so much and don't appreciate these damn "Patent Trolls" trying to pocket something they don't deserve.....


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jun 21, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> It hurts because i actually care for the Games,Developers and Gamers that love this Medium so much and don't appreciate these damn "Patent Trolls" trying to pocket something they don't deserve.....


Don't worry, the Wii U won't be banned but Nintendo will have to pay a fee similar to the one the are now paying for using the 3DS's 3D tech.

As for patents, they exist to protect someone's invention.  They may seem evil, but try to think that you invented glasses free 3D and Nintendo steals that from you.

Finally, some possible reasons why Phillips decided to open the case now could be that either, they think that Nintendo is leaving the console industry due to the rumors months back, so they want to strike before it is to late, OR maybe they got a little greedy(which is a good thing in the business world) and waited until Nintendo gained as much profit as they could from the Wii, so that they could sue for a larger amount.


----------



## XDel (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh ya, back on topic (kinda).

To be honest, I kind of liked the CD-i, especially all the educational materials they released for it, and did you know they  released a video play back expansion and sold VCD's for it through a catalog a long time after the system was thought to be dead. I guess there was a market out there some where...

 And to honest, not  all of the games sucked. 7th Guest is a classic, as is Burn Cycle. Likewise, two of those 3 Zelda titles weren't as bad as people say. Not as good as Nintendo's Zelda, but not unplayable either.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

XDel said:


> _*Snip!*_


We're getting terribly off-topic here so I'll reply to you via PM if you don't mind, I don't want to trigger Bortz's spidey senses.


----------



## XDel (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> We're getting terribly off-topic here so I'll reply to you via PM if you don't mind, I don't want to trigger Bortz's spidey senses.


 

Woops, yes sorry for getting off topic, apparently I just like to listen to my self type.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 21, 2014)

"Your majesty, Philips and its minions have seized the island of Nintendo!"
"Hmm...how can we help?"
"It is written: only Reggie can defeat Philips"
"Great! My body is ready!"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2014)

Its sickening that a company with no imagination or creativity like Nintendo can make a fortune plagiarizing the hard work of honest companies like philips. I cant wait to see these criminals go out of prison and rot in jail where they belong!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 21, 2014)

How in the flying fuck did Phillips win this lawsuit in Europe?


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of such lawsuits since the idea of a _"remote"_ has been around for _way_ too long to even consider it an _"original"_ idea, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is happening in this image?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> How in the flying fuck did Phillips win this lawsuit in Europe?


 
>Be Philips they invent technology
>Nintendo stole that technology
>Philips took Nintendo to court
>Justice was done


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> What is happening in this image?


The lady is pointing the remote at the receiver... I think.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 21, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> >Be Philips they invent technology
> >Nintendo stole that technology
> >Philips took Nintendo to court
> >Justice was done


>Patents filed AFTER Wii's release
>Not even a new technology
>The patent system is broken and needs to be fixed
>This makes the post look retarded
>Your sense of humor brightens this forum
>You don't have to beg, I won't cry


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 21, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> >Be Philips they invent technology
> >Nintendo stole that technology
> >Philips took Nintendo to court
> >Justice was done


>Implying other companies didn't steal Philips technology


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> >Implying other companies didn't steal Philips technology


 
>Why is everyone doing greentext in green
>tfw when i go blind
>tfw


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Alright Kinect, you're next, get ready to get Shrekt.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 21, 2014)

The one patent that actually has the smallest relevance to the Wii remote is so vague it could mean anything, while the rest do not pertain to Wii remotes at all. The funny thing about it is that the patents are far closer to relevance with the Kinect and Move than they are with the Wii remote. So why Nintendo and not Sony/Microsoft? Simple. Nintendo is smaller. If (and that's a very big "if") Philips does win, it'll mean problems for Sony and Microsoft because they'll have the backbone to go after them too.


----------



## Arras (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The lady is pointing the remote at the reciever... I think.


I wish they didn't have numbers and arrows pointing to freaking everything, including the paintings, it would make it a lot clearer ;A;


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2014)

This thread is wonderful example of GBAtemp's collective business and legal knowledge.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> The one patent that actually has the smallest relevance to the Wii remote is so vague it could mean anything, while the rest do not pertain to Wii remotes at all. The funny thing about it is that the patents are far closer to relevance with the Kinect and Move than they are with the Wii remote. So why Nintendo and not Sony/Microsoft? Simple. Nintendo is smaller. If (and that's a very big "if") Philips does win, it'll mean problems for Sony and Microsoft because they'll have the backbone to go after them too.


I would sooner bet on the fact that... y'know, the Wii sold 100 million units and filled Nintendo's swimming pools with money, much unlike the PSMove and the Kinect which sold moderately well at best. That, and the patent concerns _"a concept"_, you don't have to create an exact 1:1 replica of a device to infringe upon it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 21, 2014)

Me, 'butthurt'? It's just odd that Philips would go after Nintendo alone while missing out on others but Microsoft and Sony might've paid for the licence so who knows, time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Anfroid (Jun 21, 2014)

soulx said:


> >Why is everyone doing greentext in green


 
because they're acting like this is 4chan, and honestly it really is starting to feel like it is to me, especially with all the shitposting from some of the mods/reporters lately


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

f9232275 said:


> because they're acting like this is 4chan, and honestly it really is starting to feel like it is to me, especially with all the shitposting from some of the mods/reporters lately


Yeah, they're total jerks, I know who you're talking about! Assholes.


----------



## T Link7 (Jun 21, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Its sickening that a company with no imagination or creativity like Nintendo can make a fortune plagiarizing the hard work of honest companies like philips. I cant wait to see these criminals go out of prison and rot in jail where they belong!


 

While I don't entirely agree with your opinion, it does give me some... interesting mental images... Iwata's ''delivering DIRECTRY to you'' and Reggie's ''my body is ready'' would probably get a whole new meaning in prison...  Eiji might have to change some ''conventions'' though 

... forgive me for such childish thoughts, I couldn't help it D:


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 22, 2014)

> It’s an interesting world we live in. In the middle of a generally boring day I came across this interesting bit of news that might actually be a biggie. Apparently, a court has ruled that Nintendo’s Wii U and Wii are currently infringing two different patents of the electronics company Philips.




http://segmentnext.com/2014/06/20/nintendo-wii-wii-u-might-get-banned-us-thanks-philips/


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 23, 2014)

*Nintendo* has lost an important court case in the UK against Philips, over the motion and gesture tracking technology used in its Wii game console.
Philips claims that Nintendo nicked technology on three of its patents with its designs for the Wii and Wii U motion controllers. The patents describe a "method and apparatus for controlling the movement of a virtual body" and a "user interface system based on a pointing device".
[source]

/lame


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 23, 2014)

"A user interface based on a pointing device"

So are they going to go after Apple for making the computer mouse?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> "A user interface based on a pointing device"
> 
> So are they going to go after Apple* for making the computer mouse?


 
*Xerox


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 23, 2014)

I like this.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 23, 2014)

Is it time for Nintendo to pay up?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 23, 2014)

obviously nintendo will go to the next higher instance until the win in the end. eventually, there will be a court that doesnt support patent trolling


----------



## rizzod (Jun 23, 2014)

I honestly hope Philips win. It'll teach Nintendo a fkn lesson.


----------



## Ryo_kun (Jun 23, 2014)

Philip is a scum for doing that.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 23, 2014)

rizzod said:


> I honestly hope Philips win. It'll teach Nintendo a fkn lesson.


 
I'm guessing you're the type that also thinks that Apple should win their trials like the rectangle one?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 23, 2014)

rizzod said:


> I honestly hope Philips win. It'll teach Nintendo a fkn lesson.


Please tell me that's a joke, the description of the patent is quite vague and very ambiguous. Nintendo has some powerful lawyers that aren't to be screwed around with, patent trolling should be outlawed. Philips never even used said patents being described, in like, well anything they've made so far; their products are mediocre at best.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Please tell me that's a joke, the description of the patent is quite vague and very ambiguous. Nintendo has some powerful lawyers that aren't to be screwed around with, patent trolling should be outlawed. Philips never even used said patents being described, in like, well anything they've made so far; their products are mediocre at best.


What you have to understand is that Philips has good lawyers too, hence why they won this first lawsuit. Now a higher court has to accept Nintendo's appeal and not just accept the lower court's decision, which will take some work on Nintendo's part as well. As well, a vague patent can almost be better, as if it just touches on the core idea, it's easier to fight with than if your patent is really specific (down to the shape of the device that it would be implemented in, for example). 

So it maybe be patent trolling, but there is the very real possibility that Philips will emerge victorious overall.


----------



## rizzod (Jun 23, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> I'm guessing you're the type that also thinks that Apple should win their trials like the rectangle one?


no.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 23, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> What you have to understand is that Philips has good lawyers too, hence why they won this first lawsuit. Now a higher court has to accept Nintendo's appeal and not just accept the lower court's decision, which will take some work on Nintendo's part as well. As well, a vague patent can almost be better, as if it just touches on the core idea, it's easier to fight with than if your patent is really specific (down to the shape of the device that it would be implemented in, for example).
> 
> So it maybe be patent trolling, but there is the very real possibility that Philips will emerge victorious overall.


 

That would really suck and I would hope that worst case scenario, Nintendo has a contingency plan, should Philips end up being victorious; either way, there's no denying that it's one helluva mess for both sides. I want Nintendo to succeed, at least, not have their console be a complete failure, you know, but this exacerbates the issue.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 23, 2014)

rizzod said:


> no.


 
Well, from the way you wrote that, it seemed like you support all the patent trolls that exist out there. 
Such vague patents shouldn't even be allowed to exist (heck, my country is pretty picky about patents and they need to be extremely detailed and proven working).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 23, 2014)

if you think THIS is a joke. The company Commodore / Amiga (which brought to you the Amiga / C64 computer line and the CD32 game console).....

was taken down entirely due to one vague XOR (Exclusive Or) cursor patent by Cadtrack. One fucking patent ruined an entire reputable player in the electronics industry and forced hundreds of local Pennsylvanians to lose their jobs.

This crap is why the CD32 was never released officially in the USA. But had to be imported. Commadore wouldn't have been so bad off to declare bankruptcy if they didn't put all their assets into the CD32.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ummmmm why????????  I don't understand how this could possibly happen doesn't Nintendo have lawyers who know how to read patents if they did indeed break the law.  Also I know this is tech but how does this tech differ from kinect or PS move its all incredibly similar why doesn't philips go an sue Sony and Microsoft as well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> Ummmmm why???????? I don't understand how this could possibly happen doesn't Nintendo have lawyers who know how to read patents if they did indeed break the law. Also I know this is tech but how does this tech differ from kinect or PS move its all incredibly similar why doesn't philips go an sue Sony and Microsoft as well.


 
The reason they probably only went after Nin10doh was because Sony and Microsoft would just pay the patent royalties, whereas Nin10doh doesn't exactly have a good history regarding them (the whole 3DS thing). If Nin10doh did proper research and just paid some royalties, none of this would be happening.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The reason they probably only went after Nin10doh was because Sony and Microsoft would just pay the patent royalties, whereas Nin10doh doesn't exactly have a good history regarding them (the whole 3DS thing). If Nin10doh did proper research and just paid some royalties, none of this would be happening.


 

lol after Sony stabbed Nintendo in the back with their "Play Station" SNES-CD agreement contract, where Sony would have exclusive rights for the addon and Nintendo would get barely nothing).

Nintendo pretty much had "Revenge sex" with Phillips behind Sony's back (which was revealed shortly after CES of that year) with a SNES CD deal and a Nintendo character contract. Which created the incested lovechild abominations known as the Zelda: faces of evil, wand of gamalon, Zelda's Adventure and Hotel Mario. The worst 4 games on the Phillips CD-i. Oddly enough both deals fell though and Sony went to make their Nintendo-less "PlayStation" and the CD addon never happened. Protip!: the SNES has a sound chip designed by Sony, which sparked Sony's interest in Nintendo in the first place. the irony.

Boring history lesson aside (i did a lot of research for my YT series). Nintendo has dealt with Phillips before but not in a negative way like this.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 23, 2014)

Not sure if it was posted before., but there's also this, though that's kind of the opposite of how this turned out. 

Nintendo sure seems popular these days, with patent cases, though..


----------



## assassinz (Jun 23, 2014)

Wouldn't this lawsuit mean 3rd party Wii controller manufacturers can get sued too?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 23, 2014)

assassinz said:


> Wouldn't this lawsuit mean 3rd party Wii controller manufacturers can get sued too?


 
How much money do I need to sue Sony for stealing an idea I had which they used in PS4 but never told anyone about or patented it?

This sue-everyone sure sounds cool.

I perhaps should sue Nerf for selling those shitty bullets that get stuck in the sniper when I least expect.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> if you think THIS is a joke. The company Commodore / Amiga (which brought to you the Amiga / C64 computer line and the CD32 game console).....
> 
> was taken down entirely due to one vague XOR (Exclusive Or) cursor patent by Cadtrack. One fucking patent ruined an entire reputable player in the electronics industry and forced hundreds of local Pennsylvanians to lose their jobs.
> 
> This crap is why the CD32 was never released officially in the USA. But had to be imported. Commadore wouldn't have been so bad off to declare bankruptcy if they didn't put all their assets into the CD32.


Let's not overdramatize, the company had serious financial issues at the time. They closed shop because they had to declare bankrupcy in the face of the CD32's failure _as well as_ poor performance of their computers in most markets as well. It didn't happen overnight, it was an on-going problem that began in the late 1980'ies as Macs and IBM-Compatible PC's took over the market.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> lol after Sony stabbed Nintendo in the back with their "Play Station" SNES-CD agreement contract, where Sony would have exclusive rights for the addon and Nintendo would get barely nothing).
> 
> Nintendo pretty much had "Revenge sex" with Phillips behind Sony's back (which was revealed shortly after CES of that year) with a SNES CD deal and a Nintendo character contract. Which created the incested lovechild abominations known as the Zelda: faces of evil, wand of gamalon, Zelda's Adventure and Hotel Mario. The worst 4 games on the Phillips CD-i. Oddly enough both deals fell though and Sony went to make their Nintendo-less "PlayStation" and the CD addon never happened. Protip!: the SNES has a sound chip designed by Sony, which sparked Sony's interest in Nintendo in the first place. the irony.
> 
> Boring history lesson aside (i did a lot of research for my YT series). Nintendo has dealt with Phillips before but not in a negative way like this.


 

So I guess "Company Erotica" is a thing now.

If so, Microsoft/Apple. Best OTP, do ship.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So I guess "Company *Erotica*" is a thing now. If so, *Microsoft/Apple*. Best OTP, do ship.


This prompted me to make a Google search.

I found _"__Bill and Steve's (S)Excellent Adventures"_.

I regret everything.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2014)

Being one that has always been encouraged to make my own mistakes I used Foxi4's post as the starting point of a search.

I am not sure whether it is the logical extension of the "companies are people" mindset or whether I just want to go back to a time where companies were the ones fucking me in the arse.


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> Maybe the patent is too vague and undefined and they only have the patent in the US because the US patent office allows the patenting of vague ideas. European patent offices have way stricter criteria so it's entirely possible Philips only has a patent in the US and can only demand a ban there.
> 
> 
> EDIT: "Philips bans Wii U in North America; no impact on sales"


 
With all the ridiculous lawsuits for copyright infrigiment that Apple has done in the last couple of years this does not surprise me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> EDIT: "Philips bans Wii U in North America; no impact on sales"


That would still increase profits due to lowered logistics expenses. No shipping, no problem.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> This prompted me to make a Google search.
> 
> I found _"__Bill and Steve's (S)Excellent Adventures"_.
> 
> I regret everything.


 

oh common guys...it's not literally...it's like they...screwed with someone else behind their partners back just to get back at them... : /

and yeah Foxi4 come to think of it...Commadore also extended their resources into the failed video game department...(C64GS [which was a dumbed down C64], Commadore CDTV and MAX Machine) which failed. If they stayed with what worked which was Computers..they maybe would have stayed around longer instead of get greedy and knowingly fail 3 times at it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 24, 2014)

phillips are blaming ninty for their terrible zelda cd-i games causing the CD-i to fail and want revenge even though ninty had nothing to do with them zeldas


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2014)

They are appealing it.


----------



## cdoty (Jun 26, 2014)

See what happened.. I warned you about voting the CDi as the worse console of all time.

May Philips have mercy on your souls.


----------

